# What do you think about Russia



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys!

I know there are many myths and stereotypes about Russia.
Tell me about them here


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 11, 2014)

You all like vodka?


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 11, 2014)

Making dangerously stupid decisions behind the wheel of your car is highly encouraged.

+5 points if you're drunk on cologne and driving a Lada or a Gaz 


Tracksuits look good.

All the time is vodka time.


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> You all like vodka?


Not all
I don't drink at all
I have few friends who also not drink alcohol

But most of Russian likes vodka)


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> Making dangerously stupid decisions behind the wheel of your car is highly encouraged.
> 
> +5 points if you're drunk on cologne and driving a Lada or a Gaz
> 
> ...



we have word "Gopnik"
Gopniks wear sport suits, eat sunflower seeds, drink cheap beer and drive their tinted LADAs with low clearance. Usually listen to Russian RnB music (shitty parody to original RnB). Misfits.

All the time is vodka time - it's wrong.
But for lot of Russians Holiday or party without alcohol - not party.
And drinking throughout 2-3 days is normal for many people)
Sad but true. 

What is tracksuit?


----------



## Sunyata (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

Sunyata said:


>



Haha, I understand) Typical Gopnik))


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 11, 2014)

People say everyone in Russia has a camera in their car, and it's always on. Just in case someone tries to scam you and pretend you hit them with your car or to catch crazy stuff that happens.


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> People say everyone in Russia has a camera in their car, and it's always on. Just in case someone tries to scam you and pretend you hit them with your car or to catch crazy stuff that happens.



you are right.

It's very helpful in Russia to record everything when you drive cause there are too many fools on roads, "street racers" on Lada and other persons.

Famous proverb - Driving woman is like a monkey with grenade


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 11, 2014)

the gopniks here in LT are the same. We call them "moroz" as a reference to being "cold" all the time (becouse of the way they walk, while trying to look buff and fiersome  )
Same things: sunflower seeds, retarded attitude, being overall retarded, smoking and sports suits with 3 white straps (yes, 3 only), preferably from addidas or puma is A MANDATORY. Cheap booze, clean shaven and old "true" cars (bmw or audi 80 most often). Also speaking russian is a thing of style and social acceptabily. Cars must have loud sound system and listening strictly to russian or general pop. Sometimes Russian pop rap. Otherwise one is not a true moroz 

Some cultural credo: "want a 1 v 1 fight? Hold on, I'll get my gang comin' " 

Partying without getting completely smashed is an impossible and not even viable way of partying. That goes to majority of people. 
Vodka is the ceapest and cost - effective booze. And having hangover is cool.
Funny.

&#1079;a &#1087;&#1072;&#1094;&#1072;&#1085;&#1099;, &#1088;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103;&#1090;&#1072;!!!


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

facepalm66 said:


> the gopniks here in LT are the same. We call them "moroz" as a reference to being "cold" all the time (becouse of the way they walk, while trying to look buff and fiersome  )
> Same things: sunflower seeds, retarded attitude, being overall retarded, smoking and trainers with 3 white straps, preferably from addidas or puma is A MANDATORY. Cheap booze, clean shaven and old "true" cars (bmw or audi 80 most often). Otherwise one is not a moroz
> 
> Some cultural credo: "want a 1 v 1 fight? Hold on, I'll get my gank comin' "
> Funny.



haha, really funny. But our gopniks like Reebok most of other brands))
Like to ask &#1045;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1092;&#1086;&#1085;? &#1085;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1074;&#1086;&#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1088;&#1086;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086; ("do you have a phone? Give me for minute, I need to call") or "&#1057; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1081;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1096;&#1100;, &#1087;&#1072;&#1094;&#1072;&#1085;" (what district are you from, dude) 
Usually call each other "brother"

Really stupid guys, somewhere between between Neanderthal man and ape

"true car" Lada 2109


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 11, 2014)

Forgot Reebok!! And yea, same with the phone! 
Well the true car used to be the VW golf 2 or 3. Not it evolutioned into bmw with darkned glasses of some sort. 
If I'd be reading the describtion, I would think we live in the same country...


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

facepalm66 said:


> Forgot Reebok!! And yea, same with the phone!
> Well the true car used to be the VW golf 2 or 3. Not it evolutioned into bmw with darkned glasses of some sort.
> If I'd be reading the describtion, I would think we live in the same country...



we are neighbors, man))


----------



## 7stg (Feb 11, 2014)

There is a lot of homophobia, sure this has been in the media resonantly, but it has been going on for a long time.



Sochi mayor: There are no gays here - CBS News


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## 7stg (Feb 11, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


>



Except he's not a Russian FPSRussia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 11, 2014)

Sunyata said:


>



"Hey baby, get in my Lada and I can do sex to you in the most romantic way possible."








That guy should be in a Russian Trailer Park Boys. I'd watch it. Ricky already is more or less a gopnik anyway.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## asfeir (Feb 11, 2014)

I knew only 1 russian girl who dated my friend, very sweet, educated and multiligual but she told me the main reason is because she lived in London most of her life.
Apart from that I play online games and its fair to say the Russians are very hard to play with. They all speak English but refuse to do so, very stubborn and with a bad attitude. Shame.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 11, 2014)

boroducci said:


> Famous proverb - Driving woman is like a monkey with grenade


 

^^^

This just shows how much we actually have in common .


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

7stg said:


> There is a lot of homophobia, sure this has been in the media resonantly, but it has been going on for a long time.



you are right.
Russia is Orthodox and Conservative country.
There is only one kind of sexual relations - between woman and man.
All other is deviation.

So, most of Russians don't like LGBT. Very often it is expressed in the form of rough humiliation by skinheads, Gopniks and other "real men" like marines.

IMO, they just want to show their girls that they are "real men".

Best way - do not show all in a row, you're gay

And Don't mix homophobia and pedophilophobia.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 11, 2014)

7stg said:


> There is a lot of homophobia, sure this has been in the media resonantly, but it has been going on for a long time.
> 
> zMTbFSJ_Tr4
> 
> Sochi mayor: There are no gays here - CBS News



USA gays will kick your ass you try that shit! I have seen some dudes trying to bully gays before and the gay guy beat the shit out of them.


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't know much about USA gays, but Russian gays seems like pieces of shit.
BTW lot of young people from large cities seems like pieces of shit.
All they want - driving import car, .... and spend money.
Just say what I see in my country.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 11, 2014)

flexkill said:


> USA gays will kick your ass you try that shit! I have seen some dudes trying to bully gays before and the gay guy beat the shit out of them.


 
But "they" are not this guy .


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2014)

I think there is a lot of bad media publicity about Russia in the UK and the US; some deservedly so and some just to make sure we hate them enough in case another Cold War stars 

From what i gather it's a beautiful country with for the most part a hard working and friendly people. The main reason people don't hear about that in the UK is because of the ongoing political tension from the last 100 years.


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I don't mind anyone as long as they do not interfere with me  
That being said, gay people are never really liked, the only difference in Russia and other countries is that Russian police actually beats them (gay people) too  
I had this video when they kick some protesters for gay rights asses several times in a row with some help from local skinheads... Gonna post it if will find.


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

Dan said:


> I think there is a lot of bad media publicity about Russia in the UK and the US; some deservedly so and some just to make sure we hate them enough in case another Cold War stars
> 
> From what i gather it's a beautiful country with for the most part a hard working and friendly people. The main reason people don't hear about that in the UK is because of the ongoing political tension from the last 100 years.



definitely yes.
The same situation in Russia, especially about USA.
Some of politicans try to return IRON CURTAIN.
Know enough people who hate USA and Europe, especially cause of LGBT and hostile attitude of politicians to Russia.
But it's very fun and sad simultaneously, cause they use european cars, USA guitars, lot of other "western" things while they hate "West"


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 11, 2014)

Russia?!
Beautiful fluffy pink boobs


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

Duosphere said:


> Russia?!
> Beautiful fluffy pink boobs



what do you mean?


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 11, 2014)

boroducci said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I know there are many myths and stereotypes about Russia.
> Tell me about them here



- They're all "nazis" like Ivan Drago

- All the women are built like steroid-pumping linebackers and have mustaches

- They get 20 feet of snow in one storm

- They hate Americans

- The Mig is the fastest fighter jet ever built

- They're terrorists

- They build crappy cars

- They all carry AK-47s

- They're all drunks

Let it be known I have never, _ever_ met any man or woman from Russia who fit these stereotypes. While I haven't met many Russian people, those whom I have either worked with or spoken to have never been anything but very polite and kind people. As Americans, we're always curious about people from other countries, and it's no different for me. The Russian people I've met are always happy to talk about "life back home," what it's like, and how it differs from here in America, etc.

As a country, I've never been to Russia, but I'd love to visit one day. I've seen some photos of some very beautiful places in Russia, and would like to see them in person.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 11, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> - They're all "nazis" like Ivan Drago


 


I think you actually mean commy. Ironically though, near the end Ivan yells "I fight for me!!!", which is a stark contradiction to communist principle.

Alright, I know it's just a silly (very silly) movie, but isn't it crazy that he's one of the first things that comes to mind when we as Americans hear the word "Russian", and of course he's Swedish .
I guess we are just a very movie/tv brainwashed society, or at least I am.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 11, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I think you actually mean commy. Ironically though, near the end Ivan yells "I fight for me!!!", which is a stark contradiction to communist principle.
> 
> Alright, I know it's just a silly (very silly) movie, but isn't it crazy that he's one of the first things that comes to mind when we as Americans hear the word "Russian", and of course he's Swedish .
> I guess we are just a very movie/tv brainwashed society, or at least I am.



No, I mean "nazi." The whole "nazi-like" demeano; that "coldness" he portrayed.

Yes, a silly, embelished film, for sure!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 11, 2014)

Drago will break all of you.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 11, 2014)

I think that Russia sounds miserable in the winter, and that people from the Asian part probably feel forgotten about in international media/awareness.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 11, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Drago will break all of you.



Drago has a genius IQ.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 11, 2014)

I've only met/known one guy from Russia. He came to my class when we were about 14 years old. He destroyed us all in math class because in Russia apparently junior high math is insane.
He also thought we were a bunch of pussies and that school is much stricter in Russia.

He came knowing almost zero Swedish, he picked it up very fast and could speak almost fluently within a year. When we graduated junior high, he made a promise to himself to never return to the "motherland"


----------



## neurosis (Feb 11, 2014)

My wife is from Minsk, so well... the former Belarus. I love her family. They are the closest thing to my German side of the family. It´s the same attitude for me, just a different language. They are homey, family oriented people, hard working and I would say pretty aware of their capacity and environment... dare I say intelligent and inclined to learn. Other character treats i swing with because of cultural similarities is everything spanish-like. They like to party and have a fantastic literary tradition. They are for the most part good storytellers. 

Now, let me touch on this whole gay yes or no thing. I have several gay friends of which the ones in Spain have not endured the type of bullshit my acquaintances here in America talk about, let alone not the aggression that we can see in these videos. 

In the nineties Madrid was a city with serious skinhead problems. I think over time it merged into very specific environments, so the streethunting eventually got controlled. But I remember that in my teens Skinheads and Sharps were a common thing and while you could attempt to argue that there is a political legitimacy in any of such positions I personally think it boiled down to senseless hatered and brutality. Which is why I don´t condone either side.

Back to the videos it baffles me that this type of civil unrest is permitted by the authorities. It only promotes social defragmentation and injustice. If my friends or anyone for that mater can´t walk the streets of their own city safely, we have a problem. The videos are not any different from the rallies I have seen in Madrid or from the bullshit the NPD tried to bring back to Germany eventually. 

Lesbian and Gay rights are an important thing as is. But what you are seeing here is a predominantly growing strain of no shame straightforward abuse and that eventually falls back on anybody in your country. Specially in name of an argument as weak as the definition of manhood. Eventually you will be less manly purely judged on aesthetics like when we had to run from the skins and hooligans in Madrid just becasue they didn´t like our Metallica T-shirts and they claimed (laugh if you want) we didn´t shower.

I say this type of violence doesn´t do anybody any good and I feel sorry for the poor bastards going through the calamity.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 11, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> Drago has a genius IQ.


Yes, Dolph does.


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> - They're all "nazis" like Ivan Drago
> 
> - All the women are built like steroid-pumping linebackers and have mustaches
> 
> ...



Ahah. Ok.
Russian girls very beautiful. Maybe anyone of them has a moustache, but not on face
We have very little snow this winter. And it's very sadly.
About hating americans I wrote earlier.
There are no terrorists among russians, They are all from Chechen Republic and Dagestan. But noone of Russians never call them Russian too. Usually they are called "blackasses"

Our cars are really holy shit. We called them "bucket of bolts". There was a citycar &#1054;&#1050;&#1040; - capsule of death.






We have no rights to have weapons at home. We have no rights to protect ourselves with firearm.

Not all of us drink alcohol. I not drink last 6 or 7 years.


----------



## asfeir (Feb 11, 2014)

boroducci said:


> Russian girls very beautiful.



I agree


----------



## flint757 (Feb 11, 2014)

Only knowing one Russian woman personally I can say Russians like vodka and are really pessimistic.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 11, 2014)

I like their Guns and Tanks, so they are ok by me lol. Also one of my neighbors has a hot Russian wife, she is pretty cool.


----------



## Necris (Feb 11, 2014)

My general thoughts on Russia are "F_u_ck Russia".


----------



## flexkill (Feb 11, 2014)

boroducci said:


> Ahah. Ok.
> Russian girls very beautiful. Maybe anyone of them has a moustache, but not on face
> .



This my Russian friend, is GOLD!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 11, 2014)

boroducci said:


> But for lot of Russians Holiday or party without alcohol - not party.



that's not a Russian thing by any means. I stopped drinking - which means standing around bullshitting with people is no longer much fun for me, so i stay home.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 11, 2014)

I understand that Russians smoke _a lot_.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 11, 2014)

I knew a chick from my undergrad university who was from Russia. I believe she married someone and has no plans to go back. Seemed like a nice girl and we still chat on occasion. She was from Tomsk, which Google tells me is not very close to... anything 

I would say most people in the US separate our dislike of foreign governments from dislike of their people... usually. This applies to Russia as well. People that are informed about international politics may have very little respect for Putin, or have strong opinions on some of the human rights issues there (LGBT), but obviously that doesn't reflect the attitudes of every citizen of the country. There's plenty of bigotry, homophobia, and silly religiosity here in the US and it's not like I can say they're much better than what happens in the "bible belt" here.

People are people, I guess.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 11, 2014)

^ You just reminded me of how stupidly big Russia is.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 11, 2014)

I have Russian family and from what I can tell, they love making fun of themselves but if you make fun of them, shit gets awkward pretty quickly. Yes, they like vodka and they definitely have a different sense of humour. Stereotypically, my uncle Igor is a science professor and my uncle Evngeny owns apartment blocks in a really shady part of town and is a remarkably stingy and severe man. Also, all of the books they own are in cyrillic, which as far as I know, isn't very easy to find in North America. But they find them somehow.

All of my cousins also make very tongue-in-cheek remarks about their Russianness on the regular, and none of their parents seem to pick up on any of it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 11, 2014)

boroducci said:


> We have no rights to have weapons at home. We have no rights to protect ourselves with firearm.


 

That's exactly the direction our jackass big brother government is taking us.
Every day more and more people decide it's time to bend over and accept big brother's invasive penetration into an ever-growing number of what should be personal orifices.


----------



## boroducci (Feb 11, 2014)

Necris said:


> My general thoughts on Russia are "F_u_ck Russia".



why do you think so?


----------



## boroducci (Feb 12, 2014)

flexkill said:


> This my Russian friend, is GOLD!



There is one more joke about it)

She has a long braid below the buttocks 
and hasn't above her buttocks ((


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 12, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> That's exactly the direction our jackass big brother government is taking us.
> Every day more and more people decide it's time to bend over and accept big brother's invasive penetration into an ever-growing number of what should be personal orifices.



And that's a nice way of putting it! Nazi Germany, 1938, is what happens when you disarm The People. I can only hope there are enough of us to defend our right to bear arms.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 13, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> That's exactly the direction our jackass big brother government is taking us.
> Every day more and more people decide it's time to bend over and accept big brother's invasive penetration into an ever-growing number of what should be personal orifices.



OMG GUIZE!!! Someone likes their right to shoot things! Relax, your guns aren't going away any time soon. This is 'MURRICA! we're talking about after all...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 13, 2014)

groverj3 said:


> OMG GUIZE!!! Someone likes their right to shoot things! Relax, your guns aren't going away any time soon. This is 'MURRICA! we're talking about after all...


 
Not the gun I'm craving to protect, it's the right to DEFEND ourselves with a weapon on par with what that bad guy will likely have.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 13, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> That's exactly the direction our jackass big brother government is taking us.
> Every day more and more people decide it's time to bend over and accept big brother's invasive penetration into an ever-growing number of what should be personal orifices.



Our very own Uncle Sam makes a guest appearance in the coming of age movie Mysterious Skin in this very graphic scene starting at 2:04. This is great symbolism of how the government treats its citizens.


----------



## pott (Feb 13, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> And that's a nice way of putting it! Nazi Germany, 1938, is what happens when you disarm The People. I can only hope there are enough of us to defend our right to bear arms.



Disarm the people? Hitler LOOSENED gun-laws for Aryan citizens in Germany. Not the opposite. He did not disarm his own people. Guns did have to be classify as sporting/hunting weapons though.

Also: Godwin'ed.

I don't think anything of Russia; I've not been there, but I'd love to. Huge, amazing history, and the biggest country in the world. On my to-do list.


----------



## naw38 (Feb 13, 2014)

pott said:


> Disarm the people? Hitler LOOSENED gun-laws for Aryan citizens in Germany. Not the opposite. He did not disarm his own people. Guns did have to be classify as sporting/hunting weapons though.
> 
> Also: Godwin'ed.
> 
> I don't think anything of Russia; I've not been there, but I'd love to. Huge, amazing history, and the biggest country in the world. On my to-do list.



I believe the precursor to Nazi Germany was the UN(or whatever it was at the time) saying that Germany, having lost WW1, could no longer have a military, or be a military player, or something along those lines. Because they were a bit naughty during WW1. Which caused resentment in certain members of the German populace.

I think. I'm probably well off the mark though. 

Also, Russia? Whilst hitch hiking many years ago, I met a New Zealander who worked in offices in Russia, and he said that Russians didn't consider beer to be a real alcoholic beverage, so all these dudes would be at work drinking beer all day. Also he told me that most of the women there will try to climb the corporate ladder by sleeping with their bosses. I'm not a boss anywhere, so I don't know if that is normal person behaviour or not.

And my own thoughts on Russia? It looks cold over there. I can get behind that shit.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 13, 2014)

You might get a kick out of this, OP:

4 Russian Travel Tips for Visiting America | Mental Floss


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 13, 2014)

pott said:


> Disarm the people? Hitler LOOSENED gun-laws for Aryan citizens in Germany. Not the opposite. He did not disarm his own people. Guns did have to be classify as sporting/hunting weapons though.
> 
> Also: Godwin'ed.
> 
> I don't think anything of Russia; I've not been there, but I'd love to. Huge, amazing history, and the biggest country in the world. On my to-do list.



The key words in your post: "ARYAN Citizens."


----------



## pott (Feb 13, 2014)

The people includes Aryans. There is no disarming going on the US right now. And while there used to be a race-based segregation not so long ago, it's now thankfully over.

So; was your point that the German people should have used their weapons against a tyrannical government? Well, they had weapons, and they didn't. Hey if you want to take up arms and fight, feel free, do feel free to instead of comparing your country to Nazi Germany; people who WANT to use guns or think of excuses to warrant their uses are exactly the reason why background checks are being talked about. 
Was your point that he disarmed the Jews who couldn't fight-back? Then what in the hell does that have anything to do with the US now? Generic 'US government compared to Hitler' arguments are tiring and illogical. There is a debating term for it: Reducto ad Hitlerum. Related to Godwin's law. In the actual context unsurprisingly prevalent on pro-gun websites, but never accompanied by facts, historical data, or quotes.

So once more. Moot point. Let's get back to Russia or history books.


----------



## Mike (Feb 13, 2014)

My impression is that Russia is a scary place. Everyone is out to get you through insurance fraud by either acting like you ran them over, or a car accident was your fault. I would never want to drive anywhere.

There are no safety inspections/standards code(s), cars/vehicles, buildings, or construction equipment have to meet and pass in order to be allowed to be used.

There is a lot of corruption in the governments as well as law enforcement.

edit: Russian women want to escape the country so they will join a mail order bride program, marry some dude elsewhere, gain citizenship in that country, and then leave the guy and take half his stuff to start a new life.

And what the heck happened with Sochi? like the Olympics snuck up on Russia or something. You don't have to answer that since it's not a myth or stereotype.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 13, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You might get a kick out of this, OP:
> 
> 4 Russian Travel Tips for Visiting America | Mental Floss



That was actually a pretty neat read.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 13, 2014)

That there's no such thing as middle class....either you have money or you're dirt-poor.

Young guys are all in some type of gang or mafia.

Best cars to drive in Russia are Mercedes-Benz, because the roads are pure shit.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know enough about Russia to have an educated opinion on it, but I don't like your president at all.

My main concern about Putin - what's with all the homophobia? It's not big or clever. What goes on between two consenting adults in the privacy of their own bedrooms is NO-ONE's business apart from the people involved. The government has taken a disgusting stance on it.

OP, I hope you don't hold these views too... from your perspective, is homophobia something you see a lot of?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 13, 2014)

Xaios said:


> That was actually a pretty neat read.



Mental Floss is a pretty cool magazine/website in general. It's like Cracked without all the dick jokes.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 13, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Mental Floss is a pretty cool magazine/website in general. It's like Cracked without all the dick jokes.


The world revolves around dick jokes.


----------



## vilk (Feb 14, 2014)

So, my impression of slavic people is that you love fighting, and that fighting is OK and almost like a traditional and accepted passtime, and that Russians out at the bar would jump at the opportunity to get into a good ol' fight with an American, or any foreigner really, just for the novelty of it. One of my best friends is Polish, and I'd love to visit him someday and I probably will, but honestly I feel like I'm gonna have to watch my back the entire time if we go out. 

Of course there are people who want to fight in every country, but in America it is at least taken pretty seriously. People get in fights, but they also get banned from bars, get locked in jail, press charges, etc. My impression of slavic communities is that if people get in a fight they just sorta walk it off or brag about it and if you were seriously injured and tried to get the police involved they might not even help you.

Is this accurate about Russia? My friend insists that even though there are many slavic countries, slavic people/communities are mostly similar.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 14, 2014)

vilk said:


> So, my impression of slavic people is that you love fighting, and that fighting is OK and almost like a traditional and accepted passtime, and that Russians out at the bar would jump at the opportunity to get into a good ol' fight with an American, or any foreigner really, just for the novelty of it. One of my best friends is Polish, and I'd love to visit him someday and I probably will, but honestly I feel like I'm gonna have to watch my back the entire time if we go out.
> 
> Of course there are people who want to fight in every country, but in America it is at least taken pretty seriously. People get in fights, but they also get banned from bars, get locked in jail, press charges, etc. My impression of slavic communities is that if people get in a fight they just sorta walk it off or brag about it and if you were seriously injured and tried to get the police involved they might not even help you.
> 
> Is this accurate about Russia? My friend insists that even though there are many slavic countries, slavic people/communities are mostly similar.


 

I sure as hell hope there's still a place like that left !!!


----------



## boroducci (Feb 14, 2014)

vilk said:


> So, my impression of slavic people is that you love fighting, and that fighting is OK and almost like a traditional and accepted passtime, and that Russians out at the bar would jump at the opportunity to get into a good ol' fight with an American, or any foreigner really, just for the novelty of it. One of my best friends is Polish, and I'd love to visit him someday and I probably will, but honestly I feel like I'm gonna have to watch my back the entire time if we go out.
> 
> Of course there are people who want to fight in every country, but in America it is at least taken pretty seriously. People get in fights, but they also get banned from bars, get locked in jail, press charges, etc. My impression of slavic communities is that if people get in a fight they just sorta walk it off or brag about it and if you were seriously injured and tried to get the police involved they might not even help you.
> 
> Is this accurate about Russia? My friend insists that even though there are many slavic countries, slavic people/communities are mostly similar.



almost right.
Most of fights is trite - drunken reckless. Wild way to "blow off steam"
especially when there are strangers on your territory. I talk not about foreigners. 15-20 years ago there were fights between villages, city districts very often. No real reasons, just scratch fists on someone else's teeth.

although it's a quietly enough in my town always have an iron rod in a backpack just in case.))

However, do not be afraid. Time of indiscriminate criminality has passed))
I think that Russia is no more dangerous than other countries


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 14, 2014)

Most of the time the people getting thumped are the ones that deserve it.

In America these days there are far too many guys who screw people over knowing full well that more than likely they won't see a bit of physical justice in any way due not only to our criminal laws (which for the most part serve us well, with some obvious exceptions), but also our out of control civil litigation problem.


----------



## boroducci (Feb 14, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> I don't know enough about Russia to have an educated opinion on it, but I don't like your president at all.
> 
> My main concern about Putin - what's with all the homophobia? It's not big or clever. What goes on between two consenting adults in the privacy of their own bedrooms is NO-ONE's business apart from the people involved. The government has taken a disgusting stance on it.
> 
> OP, I hope you don't hold these views too... from your perspective, is homophobia something you see a lot of?



Putin not write laws. Our government does it. It's a good way to distract people from real problems such as offical's corruption, tax increase etc.
pro-government TV feeds everyman by tons of useless shit. And people eat it and don't think about something else.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> That's exactly the direction our jackass big brother government is taking us.
> Every day more and more people decide it's time to bend over and accept big brother's invasive penetration into an ever-growing number of what should be personal orifices.


And you STILL don't have an effective health system for everyone.

Russians now....


----------



## necronile (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm just glad that I dont live in Ukraine/Russia no more!
Thank you parents for moving out!


----------



## vilk (Feb 14, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Most of the time the people getting thumped are the ones that deserve it.
> 
> In America these days there are far too many guys who screw people over knowing full well that more than likely they won't see a bit of physical justice in any way due not only to our criminal laws (which for the most part serve us well, with some obvious exceptions), but also our out of control civil litigation problem.



I dunno about that. Most (by a wide margin) of the people I used to see in the USA that wanted to fight were belligerent drunk people and their reason for wanting to fight is because someone bumped into them in a crowded bar (read: they want to fight for no real reason).


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 14, 2014)

vilk said:


> I dunno about that. Most (by a wide margin) of the people I used to see in the USA that wanted to fight were belligerent drunk people and their reason for wanting to fight is because someone bumped into them in a crowded bar (read: they want to fight for no real reason).


 
 I'm agreeing 100%.
And then when a peaceful person like you or I decide that we've had enough prodding, and we knock this trouble maker out, then who goes to jail? We do.
You would literally have to wait until you get jacked in the jaw before you'd have the right to use offensive force to defend yourself.
Screwy system IMO.
Then you have to worry about this wannabe cowboy seeking restitution in civil court for his cracked eye-socket .

All you were doing was minding your own affairs and this guy for some reason just wants to pick on you to show off to his friends and now you're in jail and going to owe him many thousand $ .


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 14, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> And you STILL don't have an effective health system for everyone.
> 
> Russians now....


I love this song.


----------



## boroducci (Feb 14, 2014)

heh, in most of cases I can break hand or leg or even jaw to man if he start to fight with me. 90% that nobody will call to police. Only if it's fight with knifes or traumatic guns. Or few guys beat one hardly.
But very often the police simply not interfere into a fight. They worry about their teeth.

But such fights are rare enough to afraid


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2014)

boroducci said:


> we have word "Gopnik"
> Gopniks wear sport suits, eat sunflower seeds, drink cheap beer and drive their tinted LADAs with low clearance. Usually listen to Russian RnB music (shitty parody to original RnB). Misfits.
> 
> All the time is vodka time - it's wrong.
> ...


Cheep beer and sunflower seeds  I'll have to try that diet.


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2014)

boroducci said:


> Ahah. Ok.
> Russian girls very beautiful. Maybe anyone of them has a moustache, but not on face
> We have very little snow this winter. And it's very sadly.
> About hating americans I wrote earlier.
> ...


That'll be a fadgetache.


----------



## boroducci (Feb 14, 2014)

pondman said:


> That'll be a fadgetache.



what is this?


----------



## 7stg (Feb 20, 2014)

More human rights abuses from Russia occurred 2-2014. not that America is better at times.


----------



## oldbulllee (Feb 20, 2014)

krokodil


----------



## boroducci (May 19, 2014)

What do you think about situation in Ukraine?

Lot of people think that Russia occupied Crimea and help terrorists on Lugansk and Donbass an other South-east cities of Ukraine...


----------



## asher (May 19, 2014)

boroducci said:


> What do you think about situation in Ukraine?
> 
> Lot of people think that Russia occupied Crimea and help terrorists on Lugansk and Donbass an other South-east cities of Ukraine...



Wander over to the PC&E thread about it.


----------

